# Same Letter Sentence



## Myop (Dec 30, 2008)

This is how you play - type a sentence with all the words using the same letter
I would start with A
The next person would start with B
so on and so forth

Here is A

Albert always ask annoying Annie anything

Next person all B's


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2008)

Bertha builds better bridges.  (weak, I know!)


----------



## GrantsKat (Dec 30, 2008)

Carla Can Carve Chinese Charms Cheaply


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

Contaminated canned cous cous can cause calf cramps.


----------



## Myop (Dec 30, 2008)

Deaf Doris decorates duplexs daily


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 30, 2008)

Even Ernie entered everyone's exit.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 30, 2008)

Fatback Freddy flipped five fingers for food.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2008)

George gave giddy Gertie good gowns.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 30, 2008)

Has Hillary haulted her horsewhipping ?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2008)

Is Ira in Iraq?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 30, 2008)

Janice Joplin just jousted Jim's jewels.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2008)

Kinky Kris kissed Kathy's kitten


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

Lovely Lynn liked lemonade licorice


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2008)

Men make music, mice make messes!


----------



## Mama (Dec 30, 2008)

Nick's not nice, now Nathan's not.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Old Ollie ousted Oprah's octopus


----------



## Myop (Dec 31, 2008)

Pitiful Patty played poker poorly


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 31, 2008)

Quarterly quirks quit quivering.


----------



## Myop (Dec 31, 2008)

Randy Rogers ran really rapidly.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 31, 2008)

Silly Sally sat sideways.


----------



## Myop (Dec 31, 2008)

Tall Tim tells tall tales


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 31, 2008)

Unattractive uncle uses underwear unless uneasy usher ultimately upends us.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 31, 2008)

Vera's venison vanished via vortex.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 31, 2008)

Willy's Wonka was wet when Wendy worked without wisdom.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 31, 2008)

Xenophobes X-ray xylophones.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 31, 2008)

Xaviar's xanthocomic, xanthippe...x-rated!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Yaks YELL "YOUR YELLOW YOUTH!!!"


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Zelda's Zippers


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Aunt Annie's angry alligator always ate Arnold's apples.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Big bad Bob blew baby bubbles


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Can chickens cross Center Court?


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 31, 2008)

Do ducks dance dosedo?


----------



## jessicacarr (Dec 31, 2008)

Edward's extraordinary everafter ends.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Fat Freddy's Friend Freda Faked fainting Friday.


----------



## jessicacarr (Dec 31, 2008)

girls gone goo goo


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Hank 
has
hard head he has headache!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Imelda imitated icy inkspots


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Jimmy Just Jumped Janey Johnson's Jaundiced Jackrabbit!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

Kind Kitty killed Kenny's kite


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

Lazy Leonard looked like lost lemons


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 4, 2009)

Manly Mandy Made Mushy Meatloaf


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 9, 2009)

Nervous Nelly needs new noodles


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 9, 2009)

Olive oil on orrechio, onion, octopus or orzo.


----------



## Myop (Jan 10, 2009)

Pale Paul pulled Pretty Patty


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 10, 2009)

Quentin quit quilting quietly


----------



## Myop (Jan 10, 2009)

Rita read really rapidly


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 10, 2009)

Stupid Stanley sought Sophies suggestive sighs


----------



## Myop (Jan 10, 2009)

Tim told Terry terrible tales


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 10, 2009)

Ugly Ursula uses umbrellas uselessly


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

Vera viewed Victor's vest


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2009)

wascally wabbits were worried whereas we weren't


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

youthful yenman yen yellow yolks


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2009)

Zen zebra's zoster zipper - zonked!


----------



## Alix (Jan 10, 2009)

Alix always asks  Andrea about albatross.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

Blue bubbles brought bling by Babbs


----------



## Alix (Jan 10, 2009)

Christies cookies crush cadburys caramels.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

Barbara baked blueberries, bananas by bad bubbles


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

Dalhias do draw doubles during demoralized days


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 10, 2009)

Enya enjoys energizing everyone everywhere with engaging empathy and enthusiasm.  End........


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2009)

Frank's fake Fancy fedora finally fell Friday!


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

girl goats giggle glander glitter glands


----------



## miniman (Jan 10, 2009)

horrible horses hip hop hilariously


----------



## Myop (Jan 10, 2009)

Ivan is insane


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 10, 2009)

The jivin' joint jettisoned the jalopy into the jetsam "jetstream" traffic jam...Jethro who was just in 6th grade was driving.......


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 11, 2009)

Keith killed kangarroo's kindly


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

Laughing Leopards Leap Lightly


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

Many Monkeys Manage Money


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 11, 2009)

Nancy needed new navy Nikes


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

Oval Octapusses Open Ovens


----------



## Myop (Jan 11, 2009)

Opie opened olive oil outside


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

Vicki Vinder Visited Victor Vander


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 11, 2009)

hmmm......"w"....what do with that....... General Washington went to town wearing a waistcoat, and arrived in Washington and got waylaid by .................wobbers....


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

Willie Wonka Went West With Washingtons Wild Wife When We Were Wicked


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 11, 2009)

great minds think awike.................wink wink.........


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

anyone want to try "X"


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2009)

*Xavier's *Xrays xplain xeroxes?

Ok,,, nope..don't wanna try


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

ok we'll skip X, so next person up, do Y


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, I'll go....

Yolanda yodeled yesterday's yams


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2009)

Zany zawsters zinged zithers zealously.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2009)

Aunt Annie's angry again about an alligator


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 14, 2009)

Blue Baby Bananas Blew Bubbles Because Buckles Band Bent Bows Behind Benders Bunker Blundering Baffled Butterflies But Bending Brenda Braided Barbaras Backward Blender Bees beside Bobbys Best Bleachers Beach


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 14, 2009)

Crazy Caterpillers Can Catch Candy Cane Clouds


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 14, 2009)

Daring Dancing Dogs Dig Devil Dumps Doing Dandy Dips


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 14, 2009)

Eleven Egg Eating Elephants End Eighty Eight Election Efforts


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 14, 2009)

Fanny Farkle's frog feels fisty for food.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy Helen held Horny Harry's hot hands


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## bglc32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Is Isabelle Itchkovsky ill in Ireland?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 14, 2009)

Jerky Jack jumped joyfully


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 15, 2009)

Kind Katie kicked Ken's Kite


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2009)

Lazy Lisa licked Leroy's little lovely lollie.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 15, 2009)

Mini Molly might make miniature meatballs Monday


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Nasty Nancy Needed Nothing Notes


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Orvil Octapuss Opened Oval Offices Outside Over Ornery Orders


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Pamela Panther Putted Putters Plus Pitted Pill Pushers Playing Pulling Peanut Poppers


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Quick Quilting Q-tips Quit Quacking Quackers


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 15, 2009)

Realistic Rosy Requested Rigatoni Religously


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2009)

Silly Sally Sassed Sad Sammy's skinny snake Sunday


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Tammy Tucker Told Tina Tandy To Talk Tall Turkey


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Undetermined Unicorns Underline Undermined Used Underwear


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

the venue to Venus is veeriiy vaunted venously because of vicarious mischief


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Walter Waddle Wondered Why Windy Wouldn't Wink


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Xenos needs an exray to examine the x-levels of xenophyll.......


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 16, 2009)

***** All the words have to begin with the same letter, whatever letter is next.*
*i.e., next letter is 'w' so all the words in the sentence must begin w "w".*

Weird Wally went wacky with Wild Wilma


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 16, 2009)

(Y) comes after (X)

Yesterday Yolanda Yoddled Yellow Yikes


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 16, 2009)

Zunny Zebra Zittled Zaround Za Zoo Zutting Zoology


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok...............................Next


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## bglc32 (Jan 16, 2009)

Anna anxiously awaits Arnie's auspicious arrival at Atlanta's airport


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 16, 2009)

Bountiful Barry Boasts Beautiful Banana Boats


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2009)

Crazy Cousin Carrie Can Count  Colored Cats


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 16, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> (Y) comes after (X)
> 
> Yesterday Yolanda Yoddled Yellow Yikes


 OOOPS  sorry

I'm hoping D is next 


 Dumb Dora dances during damp days


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 16, 2009)

Eighty Eight Elephants End Every Effort Endlessly


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 16, 2009)

Five Frightening Frogs Friten Four Funny Freckles


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gray guppies gulp green gravy graciously


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 17, 2009)

Harold had hazy haggardly haggling habits.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

Indians In Indiana Illustrate Imaginary Images


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

Jumpy Julia Jumper Juggled Jumbo Junk Jars


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

Kevin Kicked Kitchen Kettles


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

Little Laughing Leaping Lizzards Leaped Lightly Landing Low


----------



## Dove (Jan 18, 2009)

*Merry Marge Made Many Mistakes*


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

Nervous Nancy Never Need Nanny Nerds


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 18, 2009)

Obnoxious Oliver only offers obedient otters oily oatmeal.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

Pushy Pamela Plunged Pimples Pulling Pigs


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

Quadriplegic Quads Quit Quacking Quacker Quotes


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 19, 2009)

Rita Rodgers rides red rolls royce


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 19, 2009)

Sultry Svetlana spends sabbaticals satirizing scandalous shows.

Barbara


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 19, 2009)

Tiny Tina Totes Tailpipes To Three Tomboys To Try To Train


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 19, 2009)

Unctuous urban ungulates ungrudgingly use unguarded uakaris' useless ukuleles.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 19, 2009)

Vulnerable Victor Visited Victoria


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2009)

Wobbly Waldo waddled wildly while winsome Wanda wearily whittled willow windowframes.

Barbara


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 20, 2009)

Xavier xrays xylophones


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2009)

Zooming zandolis zig-zag zanily.

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 20, 2009)

Annie always asks Andrew about apples.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2009)

Baby blue birds bring back baby's broken black bike basketball!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2009)

Belinda bravely battled babesiosis but babysat backbiting baboons.

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 20, 2009)

Callie caught Craig cuddling Candace


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2009)

Diligent Dora digested disgusting dill desserts daily.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2009)

everyday
eddy
eats
everlastinggobsuckers


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2009)

Flagrant Fern fabricates fantastic folly filled fables.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Giggling Geese Give Googling Googoo's


----------



## bullseye (Jan 21, 2009)

happy hawks have heavenly havens


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Illiterate Illustrator's Imagine Illmannered Immitators


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeffrey Jiggled Jumping Jack Jaws


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 21, 2009)

Ken Keating killed Kitty's kittens...


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jan 21, 2009)

Linda lasted longer laughing last.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jan 21, 2009)

Must Marry mangle my meathook ???


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Nine Naughty Nurses Needed Nightly Needles


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

Old Ollie opened oily olives


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Peter Pulled Paper Picks Playing Pretty Pink People Pole Pods


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Quilting Quads Quit Quacking Quarters


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

Rotten Rita retails red roses


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Silly Sam Said Sally Set Sacks Sending Sand Sailing


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thomas the Tank tried to tell Tilly to think thrilling thoughts


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Ugly Umbrellas Used Underwear Uselessly


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

Vicious Veronica voted vermin


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Wondering Walter Wondered When William Would Wash Wanda's Wagon Wheels


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

thats funny!


 I hate "X". 

    Xavier xeroxed xrays


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

Yancy YELLED YIKES YELLOW YOYOS!!!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Yellow Yippies Yelled Yacking Yodle Yoyo's Yesterday


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Zig Zag Zebra's Zipped Zero Zapping Zippers


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

An Angry Aunt Abby Asked Arnold about Army Ants arriving and ate an apple!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

good one!


 Big Bad Ben bought bold Bertha's bobblehead baby bottle


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks!


Can Cindy's cranky Cousin Carl carry countless containers containing cabbage?


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Dandy Darling Dawn Danced Dixy Dips Doing Ding Dong Dollops


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Energized Elephants End Every Excessive Effort


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

Fat Frances fought foolish fabled foes frequently


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Glenda Goodwitch generously gave glitzy gems


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 22, 2009)

Heartless Henry hastened his headmaster's headache.

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

Icy Isabelle irritated ignorant Ivan


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 23, 2009)

Jumping Johnny Jumped Jungle Joes Jiggling Johnson Jacks


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 24, 2009)

Kevin kissed Kathy kindly.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 24, 2009)

Loose Lenny let Lovely Lucy lose


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

Money Mingeling Monkeys Make Many Minks


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 24, 2009)

Nosy Ned nudged Nelly's numbered nose


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

Old Orvil Oswald Ordered Oxford Offline Officers


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2009)

Pam Poked Peter's pesky pet piggy's pretty peach!


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

Queen Quilter Quit Quilting Quilts


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

Roger Rabbit Ran Round Races


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

Silly Sally Said Sam Saw Seesaws Seeking Sandy Sand


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 25, 2009)

Tim taught the team to tackle Ted's team.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 25, 2009)

Ugly Umbrella's Uttered Useless Undies


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Vera Vampire vexxed Victors violin


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

Walter Waited Willingly While Wanda's Wagon Wilted


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Again, I'm skipping 'X'.   LOL


 Yappy Yancy yelled yellow yodels yesterday


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

Zippy Zoo Zebras Zip Zippers


----------



## claire909 (Jan 28, 2009)

Go Went Gone


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

Angry Abby's Apples Are All Aged


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Big bad Betty bought blue bamboo balls


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

Camels Carry Crayola Crayons Crossing Candy Circle


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

Dangerous Dogs Dig Doodling Dumplings


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

Eight Endangered Eagles Eat Egg Eating Elephants


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

Fifty Five Fat Frogs Found Fourty Four Flying Flappy Flies


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Gracious Gertrude gave gorgeous George gold goats


----------



## Myop (Jan 30, 2009)

Harry helped Hannah hold horses


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

Impulsive Irate Indians Improve Impassible Impeachment


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 25, 2009)

Jumping Jello Jiggled Jingles


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 27, 2009)

Kissing Kangeroos Kick Knick Knacks


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 27, 2009)

Loose Louie likes lemon lolipops


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 27, 2009)

Money Making Monkeys Make Mad Magazines


----------

